# Trident V2 At Fasttech.



## TylerD (10/4/14)

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10005256/1674700-trident-v2-style-rebuildable-dripping-atomizer

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (10/4/14)

Fantastic! I'll definitely be getting one!


----------



## eviltoy (10/4/14)

Looks very poorly made


----------



## TylerD (10/4/14)

Rips review was quite awesome.


----------



## eviltoy (10/4/14)

Yup his review of the real deal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (10/4/14)

eviltoy said:


> Looks very poorly made


Yeah, probably be waiting for the second one or till there are some reviews on it. 
I never get anything from them until there are reviews.


----------



## Reinvanhardt (10/4/14)

TylerD said:


> Yeah, probably be waiting for the second one or till there are some reviews on it.
> I never get anything from them until there are reviews.



I shall review it for you then

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (10/4/14)

eviltoy said:


> Yup his review of the real deal.


Yeah, but the Trident V1 one is also very shittay quality, and it still works a charm.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eviltoy (10/4/14)

Also true and I loved mine lol. But it wasnt this bad. This just looking at it is shocking.


----------



## TylerD (10/4/14)

If you have bucks for the original, then go for it! If not, go with Fasttech, simple as that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (10/4/14)

Now that just pisses me off. I'm still waiting for my V1 and they start stocking the V2

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

